# Floating Honker Decoys



## sarghunter (Sep 7, 2011)

17 Honker Floating Decoys looking for a New Home EXCELLENT Condition.
Flambeau Honkers ----- 8 Decoys
G & H Honkers with swivel heads ----- 9 Decoys
*** Most have Lines and Weights
200.00 and you can take them Home

*** Will consider counter Offers


----------

